# Correct gun for grandson



## DMA (Mar 25, 2009)

I posted in trap and skeet but will post here because of more people seeing it. Now my grandson is shooting a 12 gauge Winchester 1300 in 4-H Trap, I would like to get him his own gun but will need something he can use in different ways. He will probably use it 75% of the time for trap and skeet, 5% ducks, and 20% doves, rabbits, etc. I was wanting something in a 12 gauge semi-auto for less than $1000 new(as much less as possible!). Thanks for any help.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Less then a $1,000 opens so many doors. here is a list I would go with:

$850 Win X3
$600 Remington 1187

I started with a 1187 when I was about 12ish and still shoot one for upland game. I have recently upgraded to the X3 and loved it!

Just make sure that the gun fits him right and he will be good to go. It really doesn't matter the brand or anything like that. It all depends on the feel and fit of the gun.

I hope that helps.


----------



## hntnmn23 (Feb 26, 2007)

Get your grandson a Remington 870. Great, reliable gun and its relatively inexpensive.


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

I would go with the Beretta 3901. In 2 years ND 4-H is going to offer skeet at the state shoot. An auto will be an advantage for sure. 3901 comes with stock spacers and shims for casting. Take a serious look at it. They go for $600 to $675 I believe.

Magnum


----------



## Bomber-One (Feb 20, 2009)

I would recommend the berreta 391. I bought one brand new three years ago for $599. I use for every thing and never had a singe problem with it. It usually gets cleaned once a year, when there is so many cattail fibers in it that it looks like pillow blew up in the action. I bought to replace the first gun I ever bought, a beretta A303. I never had a problem with it either. Wish I'd have kept that one too! I haven't seen any A303s for a while but if I recall I bought that one 12 years ago for $350. Great reliable guns for the money. By the way, I bought the A303 because I was on the FFA sporting clays team in high school my Dad's 870 didn't cut it anymore. I instantly shot 8-12 birds better per week. Happy Shopping!!!


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

I am a pump gun guy myself. Not to say the autos are not good, they are very good. I have been thinking of getting one myself lately.

My question is If he has a pump winchester now. Then why can't he use it for hunting. and go with maybe an over/under for trap. The reason I say this is. I have used auto's for turkey shoots aswell as hunting. If it hangs up for any reason. and cost me a bird. Oh well. But , if it hangs up for any reason during a trap shoot. then It cost a lot more. One missed shot can cost a match.

So I would say keep the 1300 and get him a o/u for around the same money you are planning on using on the auto.

You should be able to find one he likes for a grand or less.

Just my $.02 good luck to you and him.


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

I second the O/U for trap. If it is what he will be shooting most of the time an O/U is the best choice for trap. They are used by anyone serious about trap shooting. For around a thousand dollars several good O/U can be had. For a lower end gun 600-700 dollars the CZ brand guns are good. There are also several used O/U at most sporting good stores to choose from in the 800-1200 range along with several new models in that price range. O/U can easily be used for the hunting you have described. Even when it comes to ducks or dove it is not that often that a third shell is really needed. If he shoots trap well he will find he does not need 3 shells very many times. Above all make sure the stock fits him well or he will not be able to perform well at trap or hunting which leads to frustration and a lack of interest. Good luck and keep us posted on your choice.


----------

